# NorCal Rattery?



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place! I was searching for a rattery and absolutely cannot find one in northern California. I remember seeing a link for one here in the forums, but the link has never worked for me. Does anyone know if there are any up here? (And this is for future reference, I won't be getting any more rats while I still have my boys). Thank you!


----------

